
Don't ask how to pay for climate change. Ask who - bryanrasmussen
https://www.wired.com/story/dont-ask-how-to-pay-for-climate-change-ask-who/
======
dmbeeson
At this point assigning blame won't help effect much. Sure it can help down
the road, but honestly people need to figure out how to undercut these
companies or they are just gonna march forward.

